# Guaranteed Trailer Sway Elimination!



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

While I was on my Facebook account I saw a ad for eliminating trailer sway so I clicked on it and it took me to the Hensley site. It claims that they are the only ones that can make the statement "Guaranteed Trailer Sway Elimination! " and no one else can make that claim. What about the Pro Pride hitch are they not the same thing? They have a bunch of bullet statements and some I have to question like:
# A smaller, lighter tow vehicle
# Tighter turning radius.
# Level floor plan.
# Easier hook ups.
# Lower trailer cost.
# Lower fuel costs (because of less wind resistance, a travel trailer averages 1 to 2 mpg better fuel economy).

OK I don't like the smaller lighter tow vehicle statement at all.
How can they claim tighter radius?
What does level floor plan mean?
Easier hook up, Yeah right that thing looks easy to hook up.
Lower trailer cost, So if you buy a Hensley they will sell you the trailer for less? 
And the last one lower fuel cost? How does adding a Hensley lower your fuel cost? How can it change your wind resistance.

I believe that Hensley is a great hitch but how can they make these kind of statements?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Hype - if they can get you to believe any one of those points then that is a foot in the door to make a sale.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> While I was on my Facebook account I saw a ad for eliminating trailer sway so I clicked on it and it took me to the Hensley site. It claims that they are the only ones that can make the statement "Guaranteed Trailer Sway Elimination! " and no one else can make that claim. What about the Pro Pride hitch are they not the same thing? They have a bunch of bullet statements and some I have to question like:
> # A smaller, lighter tow vehicle
> # Tighter turning radius.
> # Level floor plan.
> ...


Speaking from 3 years experience, I can give you some of the info ....
This appears to be a summary of points. I haven't been to the site lately, but I'd bet there is more discussion about each of these points somewhere else on the site .... That being said...
1. The Hensley _DOES_ make it possible to use a TV with a wheelbase which is a bit shorter than "ideal". The Toyota 4Runner which we had when we first got into this game towed & controlled our original 25rss like a dream!
2. I absolutely have a tighter turning radius as I can "jacknife" the thing and still have complete control and maneuverability (forward & back)
3. The Hensley is _VERY_ easy to hitch up! Rarely do we need to take "a second shot" .... no forward & back / forward & back. Ask other Outbackers who watched, in disbelief, while we did this.
4. Lower fuel cost. As the TT tracks 100% behind the TV, with no lateral movement, it could be said that the entire rig is more aerodynamic.

I can't speak to whether the Pro-Pride really parallels the Hensley.

Another big selling point for many is that, once you buy a Hensley ... it's yours for as long as you want it regardless of whether you trade on the TT, TV, or both. Therefore, there's no need to ever buy another hitch even if you upgrade in the future .... perhaps that's what the reference to "lower trailer cost" means.
#


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

I think you might have missed the headline of those bullet points. If the headline for those bullet points has been changed to "Guaranteed Trailer Sway Elimination" then someone is mixing ad copy written by ME years ago (and that wouldn't surprise me a bit). The headline should be "Which Tows Better? A Travel Trailer or a 5th Wheel? The Answer Might Surprise You." The bullets are in the context of comparing a TT to a 5th wheel. Each are comparing that aspect of a TT to the same aspect in towing a 5th wheel.

As for the ONLY company or hitch... there's only three explanations.

1. They don't pay attention.
2. They don't understand the concept of Pivot Point Projection
3. They are blatantly dishonest in the claim.

I'm not sure which it might be.


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> I can't speak to whether the Pro-Pride really parallels the Hensley.


The man that owned the PATENTS on the technology did not forget how to design a hitch. He did however learn from years of his old design. He is a smart guy. So, NO, it doesn't parallel the Hensley other than the pivot point projection technology. The rest of the hitch is improved and the value is much HIGHER due to it requiring less money to own.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Sean Woodruff said:


> I can't speak to whether the Pro-Pride really parallels the Hensley.


The man that owned the PATENTS on the technology did not forget how to design a hitch. He did however learn from years of his old design. He is a smart guy. So, NO, it doesn't parallel the Hensley other than the pivot point projection technology. The rest of the hitch is improved and the value is much HIGHER due to it requiring less money to own.
[/quote]

So their statement that they are the only hitch that eliminates sway is not really true anymore. Hmmm wonder how they can get away with making a statement like that.


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> So their statement that they are the only hitch that eliminates sway is not really true anymore. Hmmm wonder how they can get away with making a statement like that.


They can get away with it because, well, who is going to stop them? Getting away with it only lasts so long until the credibility of everything that comes out of their mouths starts being questioned.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sean Woodruff said:


> I can't speak to whether the Pro-Pride really parallels the Hensley.


The man that owned the PATENTS on the technology did not forget how to design a hitch. He did however learn from years of his old design. He is a smart guy. So, NO, it doesn't parallel the Hensley other than the pivot point projection technology. The rest of the hitch is improved and the value is much HIGHER due to it requiring less money to own.
[/quote]
No disrespect, intended, Sean. I own a Hensley so can speak about it. I just meant that I haven't used or even seen your Pro-Pride so have no qualification to give any comment on it.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> I can't speak to whether the Pro-Pride really parallels the Hensley.


The man that owned the PATENTS on the technology did not forget how to design a hitch. He did however learn from years of his old design. He is a smart guy. So, NO, it doesn't parallel the Hensley other than the pivot point projection technology. The rest of the hitch is improved and the value is much HIGHER due to it requiring less money to own.
[/quote]
No disrespect, intended, Sean. I own a Hensley so can speak about it. I just meant that I haven't used or even seen your Pro-Pride so have no qualification to give any comment on it.
[/quote]

wolfwood.........You will get to see mine, I love it, at the Gettysburg Rally









I am looking forward to being able to "compare" them .........as i have not really had the opportunity for a "side/side" comparison.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

You can Guarantee anything you want -- even if its blatantly false - as long as there is a disclaimer in the ad or commercial or website stating otherwise or stating particular conditions....

Thats why the world is full of Lawyers -- and Advertisers....

If you send me the website i will find the loophole for you ...

I GUARANTEE IT !!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We sent away for information - to get an idea of what the hensley was all about and found it informative and a bit too high for us. Shortly thereafter, we started receiving phone calls from salesman offering deals. I guess sales must be down and they are pulling out the plugs to get their sales up!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> You can Guarantee anything you want -- even if its blatantly false - as long as there is a disclaimer in the ad or commercial or website stating otherwise or stating particular conditions....
> 
> Thats why the world is full of Lawyers -- and Advertisers....
> 
> ...


Here is the site I was at Click here


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Nothing like marketing.


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

Marketing scare tactics at their best. Think of all the things advertised that we absolutely cannot live or function without!

Ad agencies first scare you, then explain why you need something.

I can guarantee you there are trailer wrecks out there that had Hensley's on them. And there many trailers out there that never had an incident without them.

But you better be terrified if you do not have their product....

Same thing with Insurance, medicine, health foods....the list goes on and on.

Wow, I guess it is a miracle I actually am even living without a lot of this junk I am told I just HAVE to have....

C


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> No disrespect, intended, Sean. I own a Hensley so can speak about it. I just meant that I haven't used or even seen your Pro-Pride so have no qualification to give any comment on it.


None taken, I figured that is what you meant.


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> We sent away for information - to get an idea of what the hensley was all about and found it informative and a bit too high for us. Shortly thereafter, we started receiving phone calls from salesman offering deals. I guess sales must be down and they are pulling out the plugs to get their sales up!


Yes, the orange has been on "sale" for every month since another hitch came on the market at a lower retail price. The "sale" price seems to be right around a magical $600-$800 discount which brings the orange price about $2400.

Speaking of marketing, how do all of you feel when something is constantly on sale and always touted as the "best deal ever" then the very next month is the "best deal ever" again?

When pricing is correct, and posted for everyone to read, these types of games are eventually exposed to show the lack of respect for the intelligence of the market.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

The last time I looked there are a couple of compliants about the Hensley on th NHTSA website.. I remember one being a sway incident causing a rollover.. Some part had failed on the hensley causing that.. I havent looked on the NHTSA webste for a couple years since seeing that.. Might be more now..

About every auto product has a complaint or two on NHTSA.. It would be fun to see how many failures are reported with all the w/d hitches versus units sold.. I wish I had the time to research that..

Carey


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Sean Woodruff said:


> Speaking of marketing, how do all of you feel when something is constantly on sale and always touted as the "best deal ever" then the very next month is the "best deal ever" again?


Kind of like Toyota..... this week its the "Super Spectacular" sale. Last week it was the "Toyota beginning of year sale". Then there was the "End of year blow out" before that it was the "Toyota Sales Spectacular". I'm waiting for the "It's Tuesday at 2:32 and we know you're waiting for that hotdog in your microwave" sales blowout.

(The preceeding was not meant to offend any Toyota owners, family members of Toyota's or dealerships, nor any mechanics or friends and family of any Toyota mechanics, Anyone who owns a Toyota toys, or anyone that holds stock in Toyota. Or anyone named Toyota.)


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Speaking of marketing, how do all of you feel when something is constantly on sale and always touted as the "best deal ever" then the very next month is the "best deal ever" again?


Kind of like Toyota..... this week its the "Super Spectacular" sale. Last week it was the "Toyota beginning of year sale". Then there was the "End of year blow out" before that it was the "Toyota Sales Spectacular". I'm waiting for the "It's Tuesday at 2:32 and we know you're waiting for that hotdog in your microwave" sales blowout.

(*The preceeding was not meant to offend any Toyota owners, family members of Toyota's or dealerships, nor any mechanics or friends and family of any Toyota mechanics, Anyone who owns a Toyota toys, or anyone that holds stock in Toyota. Or anyone named Toyota.)*
[/quote]

But it Will!!


----------

